# Best Target Recurve Bow & Set-up



## bduplin

If cost was no issue, what recurve bow (riser & limbs), sights, stabilizer, arrows, etc. would you choose for target archery. (finger release)
Thanks, Bill


----------



## jhinaz

If money were no object I suppose I would get the Bernardini Aladin riser, Border limbs, Nano or X-10 arrows, Fist or Angel leather quiver, Sure-Loc Extreme sight, Doinker stabilizer/side-rods/adjustable V-bar setup, Soma finger-tab, Beiter plunger, AAE/Cavalier adjustable magnetic clicker, Angel Majesty or BCY 8125 string, and a Mercedes SLR McLaren roadster to carry it in.......if money were no object :wink: - John


----------



## target1

Win & Win Inno, Sure-Loc QuestX, Doinker Carbon Elite, X10


----------



## bduplin

What does everyone think about Samick risers and limbs? Thanks, Bill


----------



## fastarrows

*Target Recurve*

i have not seen any pros shooting recurve as of late you mite post this in the fita form.
i started shooting in 1984 i shoot mens pro + i have never heard of a Samick riser !


----------



## nuts&bolts

bduplin said:


> What does everyone think about Samick risers and limbs? Thanks, Bill



Bill:

The Samick Masters RECURVE riser is an excellent riser.
Top of the line. Forged aluminum construction.

At the top of the line,
the main differences are in the "feel" of the riser right after the shot.


Some risers are dead stiff...Hoyt Aerotec...(forged aluminum)
Some risers are very "lively"....Hoyt Matrix....(forged aluminum).

The Win&Win Inno is a carbon fiber riser.

The Win&Win ProAccent is partly a carbon fiber riser.


Sounds like you are in the mood to spend some money.
Go to a archery store that caters to recurve shooters,
and see if you can test drive a recurve bow.


----------



## Shirt

Hoyt Axis (discontinued)
Hoyt Vector limbs (discontinued)
Sureloc sight
ACE stabilisers
Beiter plunger
ARE rest
Easton arrows, which one depends on type of shooting you're doing.

Given that the riser and limbs of choice are not available any more, I think I'd probably go for a Samick Ultra riser and Win and Win Inno limbs (but I'm not particularly sure on the limbs - the Ultra is one of the nicest risers currently available, though!)


----------

